# Vintage Rockwell Delta DP (1951) floor model worth $200?



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been pricing Drill Presses at HF, HD, Lowe's, Menards - about $200 to $300 seems to be the minimum pricing on something that isn't just a hobby machine. Then I came across an eBay ad for a 14-inch floor model Rockwell Delta DP, model DP220. Doing a little research, this DP was built in Milwaukee, has a 1/3 HP phase 1 motor, looks to be 4 speeds. Someone has retrofitted a modern switch on it by drilling through the housing, and owner states it works fine, quiet motor. Based on serial number, it apparently was manufactured in 1951, and there is a manual available on the internet for $12.

Here is the link: Old Vintage Delta Rockwell Floor Drill Press | eBay

Interesting part is it is a pick up only and it's available right here in Columbus Ohio. 

Since so many forums are recommending these old iron machines over new builds, and without knowing shape of quill bearings, etc, any advice?

Thanks for lookiing!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Robert, I have been in many industrial machine shops and tool rooms with at least 1 of these old drill presses as part of their machinery. They are almost indestructible and very accurate. Toolmakers and model makers seem to love them because of the long quill travel. If I were you I would make an offer and see what happens. It's definitely worth that price, compared to what is out there now.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Robert the thing about the older machines is that they are made very strong, a more modern ones will have more speeds but I only use a few of them myself and I hardly ever change the speed, I pretty much use fast and faster and fastest, if you buy it then take four of your friends when you pick it up, it will be heavy and will likely never break in a way where it cannot be fixed. NGM.


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick and affirming replies, Dick & Neville! 

It's a "Buy it Now" arrangement on eBay, so I don't know if you can make an offer, but I can always contact the seller. 

$200 is quite an investment for me, and if it is indeed ready to use as is, I would be OK with that, but I worry the spindle or something may need replacing and spare parts are just not laying around. One site I researched is charging over $300 for a replacment spindle for this model.

Unfortunately it is not something I can go check out before the sale.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Robert,

ead the e-bay ad _very_ carefully.

I believe if you make a successful bid and pay via pay-pal, you can claim the money back if the ad did not properly describe the goods or the item is defective.

Even though it is 'buy now' I would make a bid and see what happens.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Go for it! Most of these tools just keep on going! It may need a bearing/bushing, if overused. Make sure it is as stated, and You will have a nice unit! Most of My tools were picked up locally, over the years, and I still use them!


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Older drill presses are usually not that hard to repair. I'm using a Buffalo Forge DP from 1936 that has hummed right along until recently. (I have a bearing going and have to replace it after using it for almost 20 years.) 

However, there were a few years when the Delta DP220 was co-badged with Rockwell and Walker-Turner. See Delta/Rockwell/Walker-Turner DP220 Salvaging - The Garage Journal Board

I have a number of W-T machines. While I don't know about the DP220 you should know that W-T tools often used OEM bearings, bushings, etc. that today must be custom made because of their idiosyncratic sizes. You might want to check this out.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Unless you're very resourceful and have the skills to qualify its runout, slop and squareness I would not mess with it. A hobby of yours (playing with these machines)? Then why not?
Resurrected 60's Rockwell I use.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

I feel that the price is a little high, even though Delta /Rockwell made very good equipment. Usually on ebay you can make a bid. I would try $100, and be prepared to go a little higher if necessary.

Gerry


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, you say it's in the city you live? If that's so, I'd make arrangements to go have a look at it if I were you. And, if you have one, take along someone that's familiar with that type of machine. Bottom line, it's your dime.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't do it. I would buy it for 75.00 just because I like old drills and know how to replace the bearings or sleeves on the spindel and have a new chuck and 1hp motor sitting on the shelf.

There-in lies the problem, the bearings are 60 years old, the motor is 1/3 hp and will bog down if you use a fostner bit on material over 2". It probably needs a new drill chuck, so you are into this for the cost of the drill, the pickup cost, the bearings (40.00), drill chuck decent (30~50) and 6 to 10 hours of labor. This why I say I would buy it for 75.00.

If you buy it, good luck - Baker


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, great feedback from everybody!

James & Gerry, I cannot make a bid since it's not in auction, it's $200 firm, take it or leave it. There are apparently 4 other potential buyers watching it.

My decision is to pass. Yes, it's classic American made to last a lifetime machinery, and if I were really into rebuilding and spending a lot of time on this, I might have a go. (No, not the hobby I'm looking for, Pat; and Richard, thanks for pointing out the hidden costs, which may or may not materialize with this drill). I agree with Gerry that the price is a little on the high side, although affordable if someone really had to have it.

Thanks for helping me make a rational decision everyone, you're all saying exactly the right things I needed to hear. My wife thanks you, too!


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Too bad you cannot bid. However, at $200 it may not go. So, you never know.

Gerry


----------



## dannn (Aug 15, 2013)

would that be a drill press?


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

SawSucker said:


> The price dropped a couple days ago to $150.


When it gets down to $75 it might be worth picking up.:

Gerry


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

dannn said:


> would that be a drill press?


Yes. A few short hand items that may help, just off the top of my head.

DP=Drill Press
TS=Table Saw
RT=Router Table
CMS=Compound Miter Saw
SCMS=Sliding Compound Miter Saw
BS=Band Saw

Earl


----------

